# Husqvarna 14527E....What do you guys think?



## mvedepo (Oct 1, 2011)

*







*

Engine Engine Briggs & Stratton Gross Torque 14.5 lb-ft Cylinder displacement 305 cc Drive System Chain drive Tire size (rear) 16 x 7 " 
Blower type Two-stage Working width 27 inch 
Electric start







Power steering







Progressive Stamped Auger







Heavy Duty Auger Housing







Hand Warmers







Headlight Halogen Remote Chute Rotation







Remote Deflector







Drift cutter







High Speed Impeller







Heavy Duty Skids







Weight Bar







Single Hand Interlock







Auger Ball Bearings







Deflector Extension


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Snowblower*

This is one I really don't understand. First off, I don't have one but if you do a search on it, you find prices all over the place.
Here's one for under $700: MbSign.Com - Husqvarna 14527E (27") 305cc Dual-Stage
Yet here's another making reference to almost $1500 for the same model: Husqvarna 961 93 00-75 - 14527E (27") 305cc Crown Series Two Stage

One or both can't be right.
As far as reviews go, some are so-so while others are great: Husqvarna 14527E Crown Series Dual Stage Snow Blower | Tractor Review

One thing does look wrong to me - auger size. Sure looks to be a small auger for that big of housing. Other thing is though it says it has a 12" impeller, it also says it only has 3 vanes. Should work on dry snow ok, but what about when it's the wet-slushy stuff?

I just added this because no one else has responded. If it were me, I'd start looking up reviews and pay particular attention to users comments, they're the areas I think you'll get your most useful info from.

Good luck.

PS - I don't know what a 305 cc engine equates to, but I'd hope for at least 8-10 hp minimum if you have deep snow.

I have older blowers, 14" impeller with 4 vanes, looks to be smaller tires but bigger auger that fills the housing better. I wonder with that much space, if you get in the deep stuff will the impeller pick it all up or will it drag it over the top to be run through again? I just don't know but I'd want to research it more before spending that kind of $$. Also, I think some of the newer Craftsmans are relabeled Huskys so that's worth looking for reviews on too.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Some of the newer MTD Troy-Bilts also have an oddly small looking auger. My guess is the smaller auger puts less torque on the gearbox. This would either give them better reliability, or simply allow them to use cheaper gears. I am not sure if it matters too much. Theoretically the augers should clear the lower snow and then the higher snow should fall down to be picked up on a "second pass" from the augers. Bucket shape could also play a part in the auger sizes. Older blowers had a teardrop bucket which allowed larger augers. The newer buckets are flat in the front which actually forces the augers to be smaller than the full height.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

i dont much care for new stuff. nothing seems to be made anywhere near the quality of old.

on the other hand my sister in law and her husband dont feel the same way so i spoke to the shop i get my parts from. i trust him because he has refused to sell me something he feels i would be wasting money on, only didnt beat every other supplier on one thing i bought. ive bought plenty. when i needed a part off of an old ariens engine. he said i am putting a new engine on, take the whole engine and bring me back the pulley.

anyway..........he sell the husqvarna line and said they have been very good to his customers, he hasnt repaired much and it is usually when someone has run over something and the machine chewed up a belt. 

my in laws will be buying the 927 something, forget which one he recommended.

it was $800


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

looked it up.....924 hv, msrp $799 he recommended it based on average snow for this area and driveway size


----------



## ddrink (Dec 1, 2010)

A Husky dealer just opened up about a block from my house. I saw them sitting in the parking lot the weekend they moved in. I've been meaning to wonder down the hill and check them out, just haven't made it that far yet.


----------



## mvedepo (Oct 1, 2011)

Get down there and give us the scoop!!  The stamped auger and small impeller make me a bit nervous.


----------



## zeddy (Dec 12, 2010)

I have the craftsman version of this and I love it. The husky dealer says this is the best bang for the buck and has more than adequate power.


----------

